# OFA



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Took a bitch in, the total cost is $70 for OFA, seems really cheap to me. 
What is average price?
also, if you have a.bitch tested and she is good or excellent, would you consider a great working dog that has not and has no plans to certify hips. Imported stud. I just really like all that I see about him,


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There have been a couple recent threads on this, but around here, it'd be around $100 per study (i.e.-hips and elbows are each a separate study), $40 to submit them to OFA, probably around $40-50 for a large dog sedation. So I tell people around here budget around $300ish for hips and elbows. I would not ever breed a dog, particularly a working dog, that doesn't have hips and elbows done. Just charge a little more for the puppies to recoup the costs. There's not any excuse really unless they are trying to hide something...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

No plans to certify... But xrays done? A good ortho vet should be able to look over the xrays and give you their opinion...


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

No xrays either. He is old scholar handler and says he ain't had no trouble lol. Don't feel he is trying to hide anything, just doesn't understand. Ill try to talk him into it.

So 70$ is cheap!


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

70 bucks is way cheap. You couldn't even get just the radiograph for that near my side of the world...never mind the sedation.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

$70 is a steal. The wonder lab cost $230 for hips/elbows about 3 years ago. My vet charges about $75-$90 per X ray without sedation.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I've not paid more than $130ish for hips, elbows, and OFA submission fee but its been awhile. It depends on anesthesia vs. no anesthesia. We also have a couple of health clinics where you can do hips, elbows, CERF, cardiac and thyroid and that is probably the best deal in town. And know, I wouldn't breed to a dog with no x-rays. You really need to even know more than the sire and dam--grandparents and sire/dam littermates gives the best picture.

Terrasita


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

if you want the dog for the breeding so much and if you can get it done for $70, pay for the x-rays yourself and charge a little more for the pups


----------



## Anita Griffing (Aug 8, 2009)

Somebody imported a 'stud' dog that wasn't hip certified? It is a GSD? What?
That makes no sense.
Anita


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I offered to pay, he is worried about sedation, but I really think he will go for it, as he is wanting choice pup. He has never been bred, and I talked to his previous owner, although no one has been able to provide any pedigree. So I should just move on, but he is really an awesome dog, and appears he would cross nicely with one of my bitches. 

On that X-ray, the 70 doesn't cover anesthesia, but that's only $15 more, if necessary.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

The last dog I had OFA'd cost me 511.00. That included x-rays, sedation, OFA fees, and a microchip since she didn't come tattoo'd and I'd forgotten to do it myself. 

There are vets that will do x-rays without sedation, if you really want to use him I would offer to pay for the x-rays myself, and fine one that won't sedate so the owner is happy. Sounds like he wants a pup, if he was asking for $ for the stud fee I'd have taken the cost of the x-ray out of what I paid for the stud fee, why pay for x-rays for his dog, and pay a full stud fee cost on top of that.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ask the vet if they can use reversible sedation like dexmeditomidine. This is what I generally prefer to use and the dog is usually on their feet again in about 10-15 minutes after giving the reversal. The sedation drugs most vets use now are much safer than perhaps what this old school trainer is used to.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Wow, Kadi that is a big difference in price. I'm not sure they could do his without sedation, but we could try. I'm waiting to see if they can get he paperwork so I can research his pedigree. 
Its a chance on one that hasn't produced, I just really like this dog.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Thank you Maren, I know they use reversible anesthesia there for horses, but I have never asked about it for dogs. The dog is only an hour away, so coming here to the clinic would work out well.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My dog Bentley was ofa'd without sedation. His came back excellant and he weighted 105, not fat. That's him to the left. LOL


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Good grief, lol, my girls combined might weigh 105! I do have an old huge mal, weighs now 90 but he was 101, very overweight. We are working on that.
Anyway, my girls will be still on command, but the male I'm considering even bounces in a sit lol, total crackhead!


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

would you pay for a pup with no OFA and pedigree?

find another stud


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Gerald, actually depending on the dog possibly. If it came down to two pups near the same, one with certified pedigree parents, I would of course choose the latter.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Gerald Dunn said:


> would you pay for a pup with no OFA and pedigree?
> 
> find another stud


 People buy KNPV dogs all the time, lol


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You are so right Peter. They are just looking for working dogs. I still like the pedigrees though.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Jerry Lyda said:


> You are so right Peter. They are just looking for working dogs. I still like the pedigrees though.


 And here I was awaiting the sh!t storm, seems hips are given TOO much importance, my chiro specialist vet feels its a simple number breeders have locked too tight on to distinguish themselves in the market place, same vet said he would be more concerned about elbows in a working dog, there is a 6months waiting list to get an appointment and charges $750 for a hip and elbow score.

A practical working dog person told me that she would rather get 5 years good work out of a good dog than 10 years with a shitter, same person would not hesitate to breed a crappy hip score dog if it was a great worker, has a long client list for her pups, noone asks for a hip score or pedigree, they watch the family of dogs work instead.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Health is important to me, but working ability is what I look at no matter the pedigree. It is nice to see what parents, grandparents, littermates of the stud did, but we all know no matter what it says on paper, its what the dog itself does that's important. So no sh*t storm from me lol.
The best dog I have is not registered, dad was of really unknown dogs, and not one X-ray in the bunch, but her working ability is amazing.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

The last dog i just did about 2 weeks ago OFA and Penn Hip was $700 for hips and elbows. One view for hips OFA style is running about $370 on a digital xray machine.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

my vet is all digital...

costs about 200 for xrays of hips/elbows, regardless of how many shots are taken..including sedation...submission fee is added on top of these costs..


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

julie allen said:


> Took a bitch in, the total cost is $70 for OFA, seems really cheap to me.
> What is average price?
> also, if you have a.bitch tested and she is good or excellent, would you consider a great working dog that has not and has no plans to certify hips. Imported stud. I just really like all that I see about him,


Hi Julie

What do you mean "$70 for OFA"?
If you mean $70 for an xray that your GP vet will give an "opinion" about the hips? That is real possible.
If you mean OFA evaluated with an official OFA hip rating?
Not likely for $70


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

That is the price for one view, shipping as they aren't digital, and certification. Sedation is $15 more, and more views are extra.

This vet is very reasonably priced. Yearly vaccinations, HW test and fecal is around $45. The 6 month pup I have needs dewclaws removed, that's $60 . Last spay I had done was $90, for a large dog, $65 for neuter.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Last year I had one ultra sound done, $30.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

julie allen said:


> That is the price for one view, shipping as they aren't digital, and certification. Sedation is $15 more, and more views are extra.
> 
> This vet is very reasonably priced. Yearly vaccinations, HW test and fecal is around $45. The 6 month pup I have needs dewclaws removed, that's $60 . Last spay I had done was $90, for a large dog, $65 for neuter.



Damn, with those kind of prices. You should marry him/her


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Is this vet giving you discounts? They can't even be meeting costs with those kind of prices. Even a cheap, second hand ultrasound is going to cost at least $15,000. Better get everything you need done now...because they will be out of business soon.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

ultrasound was 40 for me...60 was stated price...not sure why I only got charged 40


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I usually don't get charged office exams, but the rest is standard. They have four vets, have been there for twenty years, so I'm confident they will be around. The equipment is still low tech, still have a developing room for x rays lol. Horses are their big income.

They just got computers two years ago, BUT they really have been great as far as treatment and care goes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

julie allen said:


> I usually don't get charged office exams, but the rest is standard. They have four vets, have been there for twenty years, so I'm confident they will be around. The equipment is still low tech, still have a developing room for x rays lol. Horses are their big income.
> 
> They just got computers two years ago, BUT they really have been great as far as treatment and care goes.


cool beans...

my vet does not charge office visits either...he is reasonable on most things...not THAT reasonable though...I checked my bill it was 220 for hips elbows and spine...hips alone would be 70-80 most likely, plus submission fees


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Is this vet giving you discounts? They can't even be meeting costs with those kind of prices. Even a cheap, second hand ultrasound is going to cost at least $15,000. Better get everything you need done now...because they will be out of business soon.


No kidding...if they are doing a spay for less than $100 and a neuter for less than $70. I did some externships in vet school and some relief work in places like that, usually very rural practices in Missouri. Having been behind the scenes...you are getting what you are paying for. :-?


----------

